
Memcmp requires pointers to fully valid buffers - osivertsson
http://trust-in-soft.com/memcmp-requires-pointers-to-fully-valid-buffers/
======
rurban
To the rescue: valgrind complains about this problem, even if many tend to
ignore or suppress it, mostly for performance reasons.

